
What it’s like to work at Target delivery gig company Shipt - anonsivalley652
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/14/21138321/motherboard-report-target-delivery-company-shipt-gig-economy
======
anonsivalley652
It's important to consider the big picture of whether a business model
improves efficiencies by treating workers fairly (livable wages) or not.

Interestingly, DoorDash is on the hook for $9-11 million or so for binding
arbitration fees that they made their "independent contractors" agree to but
didn't want to pay. Judge Alsop wrote a scathing decision underscoring this.
It's also somewhat shady that DoorDash was taking portions of driver's tips
depending on the tip amount and their "base rate." _Lawful Masses with Leonard
French_ went over the decision.

